#ubuntu-uy 2012-10-15
<ratman> こにちわ
<ratman> おはよござまいざい
<nramirezuy> buenas
<ratman> holas
<nramirezuy> todo bien?, soy el pibe del sabado
<ratman> Ñ=
<ratman> :)
<ratman> yo lo voy llevando disfrutando este feriado 
<ratman> y por alli 
<nramirezuy> aca se labura
<nramirezuy> jaja
<ratman> :(
<ratman> tengo que ir a unos mandados
<ratman> ya regreso 
<ratman> ya ta se cancelo el mandado 
<ratman> jeje
<nramirezuy> jaja
<ratman> maldita conexion 
<ratman> maldita las 12 horas
<ratman> maldito antel
<ratman> ejje
<nramirezuy> se cortaron el wow?
<ratman> ?
<ratman> nop me cortaron el irc y una bajada 
<ratman> jejje
<nramirezuy> hay q usar torrent xd
<ratman> ES UN TEMA EL TORREN SI NO ES NUEVO 
<ratman> no hay muchos seeds
<ratman> ta vengo 
<ratman> holas CarlosNeyPastor
<CarlosNeyPastor> ratman, 
<CarlosNeyPastor> como estas?
<ratman> こにちわ
<CarlosNeyPastor> te llego el wallpaper?
<ratman> sip 
<ratman> ya lo garde
<ratman> guarde
<CarlosNeyPastor> ajajaj
<CarlosNeyPastor> esta bueno, viste?
<ratman> sip 
<nramirezuy> che ratman
<nramirezuy> q server jugas?
<ratman> holas
#ubuntu-uy 2012-10-16
<danielmato> buenas noches
<ratman> buenas
<danielmato> como va todo ratman?
<ratman> aqui llevandolo
<ratman> こんばんわ
<danielmato> a bueno, estás con todo
<PabloRubianes> hola daniel
<danielmato> hola pablo
<danielmato> vuelvo en 10
<danielmato> volvi
<Eventurismo> BUENAS NOCHES A TODOS!!!!
<danielmato> hola Eventurismo 
<PabloRubianes> hola Eventurismo 
<Eventurismo> hola PabloRubianes
<PabloRubianes> va a haber reunion hoy?
<CarlosNeyPastor> Buenas noches a todos...
<danielmato> hola CarlosNeyPastor 
<Eventurismo> hola CarlosNeyPastor
<ratman> me cai
<danielmato> espero que no te haya dolido mucho
<ratman> bsatnte
<ubuntero> buenas, como va?
<danielmato> hola ubuntero 
<ubuntero> soy usuario de la web hace tiempo, pero es la primera vez que entro al chat
<ubuntero> todo bien?
<danielmato> genial
<danielmato> que bueno que te animes
<ubuntero> jaja vi luz y me metí xD
<ratman> :)
<ubuntero> puedo preguntar cual es la idea?
<danielmato> dale
<ubuntero> es decir, solo se juntan a conversar o hay temas específicos para discutir, no se, proyectos, ideas, etc.
<ratman> depende del dia 
<ratman> hay horarios y dias en que hay reuniones donde hay temas a hablar
<PabloRubianes> vayan a #ubuntu-pe para la reunion
<ubuntero> pe=peru? :S
<ratman> sip 
<danielmato> ubuntero, los lunes tratamos el tema ubuconla, es una conferencia anual de ubuntu, itinerante por latinoamerica
<danielmato> que el 2013 toca en uruguay, pero el año este fue en argentina, el que viene colombia...
<ubuntero> si, vi el video en la web
<danielmato> y ahora nos reunimos en #ubuntu-pe para hablar sobre ese tema
<danielmato> obviamente, estas invitado a participar
<PabloRubianes> si
<danielmato> se necesitan ideas, apoyo y sobre todo gente dispuesta a dar una mano, no hay dinero, pero si mucha amistad y camaradería y porque no, alguna juntada a comer pizza o asado...
<ubuntero> ah eso está bárbaro
<danielmato> sip
<ubuntero> me interesan los proyectos, ideas, dar una mano...
<ratman> eso es bueno 
<ratman> :)
<ubuntero> hablando de eso, qué pasó con la idea que había de hacer una revista?
<ubuntero> esa idea estaba genial
<ratman> sip eso taria bueno 
<ratman> pero requeire un buen planteo 
<ratman> mejor dicho organizacion
<ubuntero> creo que es una buena manera de compartir conocimiento, y al mismo tiempo fomentar un poco la web y linux en general
<ratman> planeacion
<danielmato> exacto
<ubuntero> si obvio
<ubuntero> y tiempo
<ratman> sip 
<danielmato> estoy tratando de que no le suene a tema de el, y si a que estaba errada la vieja gacetilla, y que hubo llamado de atención de algunos miembros
<ubuntero> no entendí nada danielmato :S
<ubuntero> jaja xD
<danielmato> le erre de tab...
<ubuntero> jajajaja
<ratman> sip eso vi 
<ratman> jeje
<ubuntero> bueno gente me despido, mañana hay que laburar temprano, solo quería saber en que andaban y si había algun proyecto en marcha para dar una mano, me voy a seguir conectando a ver si hay novedades.
<ubuntero> saludos
<danielmato> arriba ubuntero
<danielmato> nos vemos
<danielmato> el miercoles tema de la ong
<ratman> nos vemos
<ubuntero> dale, el miercoles me doy una vuelta
<ubuntero> nos vemos
<danielmato> genial
<EduardoR> holas PabloRubianes , CarlosNeyPastor , recien me doy cuenta que es lunes
<CarlosNeyPastor> EduardoR, ¿cómo estas
<CarlosNeyPastor> la reunión fue en #ubuntu-pe
<CarlosNeyPastor> y ya termino 
<CarlosNeyPastor> PabloRubianes, estaba con tremendo lag y quedo danielmato hablando solo
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, anduve con pila de lag
<CarlosNeyPastor> casi
<PabloRubianes> no se ni que llego ni que no...
<PabloRubianes> bueno me retiro... me conecto en brasil!
<PabloRubianes> jaja
<PabloRubianes> saludos
<nramirezuy> a
<ubuntero> hola
<ubuntero> hay alguien?
<nramirezuy> hola
<ratman> holas
#ubuntu-uy 2012-10-17
<somosbarrigas> Buenas noches
<ratman> buenas
<somosbarrigas> sé que ya pregunté esto antes, pero qué sábado es el encuentro d ununteros?
<somosbarrigas> *ubunteros
<ratman> el 27 esta el lanzamiento 
<Triviox> nop
<Triviox> el 274
<Triviox> 27**
<Triviox> :P
<somosbarrigas> ah...
<somosbarrigas> el 27 es espectacular.
<ratman> sáb, 27 de octubre, 16:00 – 19:00
<ratman> LugarMuseo Nacional de Artes Visuales, Avda. Tomás Giribaldi, Montevideo, Uruguay (mapa)
<ratman> DescripciónSe hará la presentación de la nueva edición de octubre, llamado Quantal Quetzal. Los quetzales son aves de centroamérica y tienen un papel importante en la mitología prehispánica, símbolo tradicional de la libertad.
<somosbarrigas> Los de ubuntu son muy buenoss poniendo nombres
<somosbarrigas> gracias por el dato
<ratman> voy a cambiar de pc
<ratman> y aregreso
#ubuntu-uy 2012-10-18
<CarlosNeyPastor> Buenas noches
<CarlosNeyPastor> cómo andan?
<ratman> buenas
<danielmato> tardisimo, pero llegue...
<danielmato> veo que fue demasiado tarde...
<danielmato> nos vemos mañana
<PabloRubianes> hola como andan???
<PabloRubianes> todo bom?
<EduardoR> llegué llegué !!!
<EduardoR> y como está la cosa en Brazil?
<JHOSMAN> Saludos EduardoR
<EduardoR> hola
<EduardoR> Todo bien?
<virusuy> buenas buenas
<virusuy> j /ubuntu
<virusuy> ups
#ubuntu-uy 2012-10-19
<CarlosNeyPastor> EduardoR, ¿cómo estas?
<EduardoR> hola
<EduardoR> no se quien habrá arreglado los links, pero creo que ya estaban bien
<EduardoR> lo que pasa, que el ultimo arreglo de pablo, los links no tienen numero de version
<EduardoR> los cambiaron en canonical
<EduardoR> estás CarlosNeyPastor 
<CarlosNeyPastor> si 
<CarlosNeyPastor> estoy 
 * CarlosNeyPastor leyendo
<CarlosNeyPastor> claro 
<CarlosNeyPastor> entiendo 
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero quedo bien ahora
<CarlosNeyPastor> pense que habias sido vos el que lo hizo
<CarlosNeyPastor> igual creo que quedaria bueno dejar una opcion para bajar el LTS que no la vi 
<CarlosNeyPastor> mientras se mantenga ese lts
<CarlosNeyPastor> ya que si alguien la quiere bajar tenga el link a mano
<EduardoR> en los mismos sitios de descaga hay un link del lts
<CarlosNeyPastor> Claro, pero digo para que la gente lo tenga mas a mano 
<CarlosNeyPastor> ojo, solo uno de Ubuntu 12.04
<CarlosNeyPastor> nada de cosas locas con una banda de distro 
<EduardoR> el 12.04.1 desktop
<CarlosNeyPastor> claro 
<CarlosNeyPastor> un link que te lleve directo a la descarga 
<CarlosNeyPastor> uno por torrent y otro directo 
<CarlosNeyPastor> o solo directo 
<EduardoR> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/install-desktop-long-term-support
<EduardoR> mucha chachara?
<CarlosNeyPastor> mmm si puede ser
<CarlosNeyPastor> en mi opinion un link que diga 
<CarlosNeyPastor> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS  (y ta eso te lleve directo a la descarga)
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero como quieras/quieran
<CarlosNeyPastor> es una idea
<EduardoR> yo pienso plantarme en el LTS por mucho tiempo mas
<CarlosNeyPastor> idem
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo creo que me voy para largo con el LTS
<CarlosNeyPastor> pruebo los nuevos en una virtual 
<CarlosNeyPastor> para conocerlos y estar al tanto 
<EduardoR> que hacemos con el lanzamiento?
<CarlosNeyPastor> lo hacemos (creo)
<EduardoR> hacer se hace, lo importante que hacer
<EduardoR> camisetas?
<EduardoR> poster?
<EduardoR> el f*** listado de un evento
<CarlosNeyPastor> para mi si, podemos discutir eso en mail 
<CarlosNeyPastor> para mi si, un par de remeras tiene que haber...
<CarlosNeyPastor> poster no se
<CarlosNeyPastor> puede ser
<EduardoR> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam/Eventos/Requisitos
<EduardoR> siempre hago un poster
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo estoy juntando valor para una charla
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero no se de que :P
<CarlosNeyPastor> tenia ganas de IRC
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero....me da cuiqui
<EduardoR> es fácil, te tiran adelante y tenés que hablar
<EduardoR> jajaja
<EduardoR> yo también tenía cuiqui y ni se de que hablé
<EduardoR> lo jodido es tener un titulo cool
<EduardoR> que tal algo que "obligue" a quela gente traiga notebooks
<EduardoR> y estén conectados
<EduardoR> un chat en la sala
<EduardoR> quizás no pega, pero algo mas juegoso
<EduardoR> yo me estoy rebanando como hacer algo loco
<EduardoR> que la gente participe activamente
<CarlosNeyPastor> si, esa la pence cuando encontre el grupo de launchpad (y canal) #ubuntu-classroom-es
<CarlosNeyPastor> que ahi no me pondria tan nervoso 
<CarlosNeyPastor> o tendria una cafetera al lado y nadie se da cuenta
<EduardoR> jajaja
<EduardoR> yo quiero una camiseta asi https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-MBJMxPIE1GU/UH6CM_h4WkI/AAAAAAAALwY/P34QEkmX5aU/387052_940415547572_540671667_n.jpg
<EduardoR> http://www.google.com/imgres?hl=en&safe=off&client=ubuntu&hs=sLO&sa=X&channel=fs&biw=1173&bih=808&tbm=isch&tbnid=7H_eGzjoMl050M:&imgrefurl=http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/10/new-ubuntu-12-10-t-shirts-hats-go-on-sale&docid=_1kITrM79kizZM&imgurl=http://cloudfront.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/new-tees.jpg&w=700&h=340&ei=3buAULLDFYu89QSHs4HIDQ&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=484&vpy=175&dur=3853&hovh=156&hovw=322&tx=37&ty=179
<EduardoR> http://cloudfront.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/new-tees.jpg
<EduardoR> http://cloudfront.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/tagstee.jpg
<CarlosNeyPastor> la verdad
<CarlosNeyPastor> ?
<CarlosNeyPastor> no me caen los modelos
<CarlosNeyPastor> me gusta mas el del sticker (alternativo) que hiciste
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero si es el oficial no queda otra
<CarlosNeyPastor> que hacer alguna 
<CarlosNeyPastor> con ese diseño
<EduardoR> el tema que se vence
<EduardoR> esa es la mayor contra
<EduardoR> lo hacemos para abril, y en poco viene invierno, no la usas mas
<EduardoR> perdon, es al reves, ahora viene el calor, ajajaja
<EduardoR> emmm, un quetzal, hasta que salga el ColaAnillada 
<EduardoR> Rara Colanillada
<EduardoR> el Lemur tiene siempre mejor onda
<CarlosNeyPastor> jajaj
<EduardoR> http://geektshirt.spreadshirt.com/ubuntu-12-10-quantal-quetzal-A10184614/customize/color/2
<CarlosNeyPastor> y manga corta digo yo
<CarlosNeyPastor> que buena que esta esa!
<CarlosNeyPastor> me encanta ese diseño
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo pensaba algo mas estilo el wallpaper por defaul pero con la palabra ubuntu por debajo del avechucho (quetzal)
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero ese disño esta genial!
<EduardoR> http://www.zazzle.ca/ubuntu+gifts
<EduardoR> 8 páginas de cosas ubunteras
<CarlosNeyPastor> pregunta...pines?
<CarlosNeyPastor> hay para el evento
<virusuy> zazzle es muy buen sitio
<virusuy> y creo que llega a Uru
<CarlosNeyPastor> jojojojojojojohola virusuy 
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿cómo estas?
<CarlosNeyPastor> tanto tiempo....
<virusuy> todo bien , uds?
<CarlosNeyPastor> bien, casi por bañarme y apolar que tengo que madrugar mañana
<virusuy> andamos en la misma entonces jejeje
<CarlosNeyPastor> jajaja
<EduardoR> pines, está bueno
<EduardoR> ese de Unity?
<EduardoR> que tenía el otro día, de donde era?
<CarlosNeyPastor> el de Unity, made in yo, con un pin que se me hizo pomada
<CarlosNeyPastor> imprimi a lo canibal y quedo 
<CarlosNeyPastor> Bueno, gente...me voy a bañar y a dormir, nos hablamos mañana
<CarlosNeyPastor> un abrazo a todos.
<virusuy> abrazo
<EduardoR> ok
<EduardoR> bytes!
<CarlosNeyPastor> EduardoR ¿cómo estas?
<EduardoR> todo bien
<EduardoR> Al final, el Ringtail es un Lemur?
<EduardoR> (pregunta boluda...)
<CarlosNeyPastor> creo que si 
<EduardoR> al final, de la página quedó todo bien?
<EduardoR> qe le falta?
<CarlosNeyPastor> si, quedo bien
<CarlosNeyPastor> estaba halbando con Rubianes que fue el que la actualizo 
<CarlosNeyPastor> para mi le falta un link para la descarga del 12.04.01 (en este caso) ya que es un lts sigue en vigencia
<CarlosNeyPastor> Pablo me comento que lo hacia cuando venia
<EduardoR> si es por eso la 10.04.4 también
<EduardoR> hasta abril 2013
<EduardoR> Hay que ponerse las pilas con el lanzamiento
<EduardoR> yo estoy medio podrido de estas cosas, jaja 
<EduardoR> pero hay que hacer llamado a charlas
<EduardoR> pensar merchandising
<EduardoR> hacerlo
<CarlosNeyPastor> si, es verdad (hay que ponerse las pilas
<EduardoR> cartel/poster
<EduardoR> ahhhhh!
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo aviso desde ya que al evento voy a llegar sobre la hora a unos minutos tarde ya que ese dia es la cremacion de mi parde
<CarlosNeyPastor> a las 12:00
<CarlosNeyPastor> me llamaron para hacer los tramites
<CarlosNeyPastor> me re cago eso 
<EduardoR> tremendo
<EduardoR> todo bien
<EduardoR> ponele humor
<CarlosNeyPastor> ta, pero quiero cumplir con todos
<CarlosNeyPastor> al evento voy seguto 
<CarlosNeyPastor> seguro*
<CarlosNeyPastor> por lo del 10.04.04 tambien
<EduardoR> bueno, veo de conectarnos esta noche
<EduardoR> 10.04.4 y 12.04.1
<CarlosNeyPastor> podriamos hacer una tabla al costado (podriamos hacer como que fuese yo el que lo hace)
<CarlosNeyPastor> claro 
<CarlosNeyPastor> con los links a los LTS
<CarlosNeyPastor> porque si no cuando entran va a quedar como vigente solo el 12.10
<EduardoR> me parece bien
<CarlosNeyPastor> Es una idea, no se editarlo (ya aprendere)
<EduardoR> igual, creo que antes sería mejor hacer una hoja con la explicacion de que es cada sub distro
<CarlosNeyPastor> igual no se si puedo como usuario
<EduardoR> como lubuntu, xubuntu y kubuntu
<CarlosNeyPastor> abajo de la tabla a una wiki puede ser
<EduardoR> son un montón
<CarlosNeyPastor> si, es verdad
<EduardoR> porque es cada cual
<EduardoR> y porque y cada cuanto las versiones
<CarlosNeyPastor> si, eso es un laburo barbaro pero quedaria genial
<EduardoR> ya me volvieron a preguntar si 64 o 32 bits
<EduardoR> todo eso debe estar explicado
<EduardoR> lo tengo de mi presentación de Tuneando Ubuntu
<CarlosNeyPastor> decime las distro, yo me encargo de esa info y ustedes lo publican 
<CarlosNeyPastor> te parece?
<EduardoR> pero hay que volver a capturar todo de nuevo
<CarlosNeyPastor> cap de pantalla de los escritorios?
<EduardoR> Si, el texto no lo tengo, porque lo decía
<EduardoR> lo decia en el momento
<EduardoR> ya bajé todos los iso!!!
<CarlosNeyPastor> demas!
<EduardoR> como 6 GB
<CarlosNeyPastor> jajaja son unas cuantas
<EduardoR> pero de xubuntu y lubuntu solo 32
<CarlosNeyPastor> bajaste 32 y 64?
<CarlosNeyPastor> ahi va
<EduardoR> me falta studio que es DVD
<CarlosNeyPastor> queres que lo baje yo?
<EduardoR> pero Mythubuntu ya no lo bajo
<EduardoR> no te preocupes, lo dejo de noche en e l museo
<CarlosNeyPastor> jajaj ago lo mismo en mi trabajo
<CarlosNeyPastor> jaja
<EduardoR> y hoy salió el de Gnome nuevo
<CarlosNeyPastor> ya?
<CarlosNeyPastor> pense que faltaba unos dias mas 
<EduardoR> GNOME Remix 12.10
<EduardoR> tengo entendido que es oficial
<EduardoR> me rajo
<CarlosNeyPastor> vas a presisar que te lleve un disco duro con un ubuntu 12.10 intalado?
<CarlosNeyPastor> pregutno asi lo voy haciendo con tiempo 
<EduardoR> mmmm
<CarlosNeyPastor> dale, hablamos depues!
<EduardoR> tengo el de flisol
<CarlosNeyPastor> pensalo y me avisas
<CarlosNeyPastor> como quieras
<EduardoR> pero está justito
<CarlosNeyPastor> tengo ide y sata
<CarlosNeyPastor> llevo uno de 160 con 12.10
<CarlosNeyPastor> te parece?
<EduardoR> ese estaría para algo mas
<EduardoR> dejemos por allí
<EduardoR> lo pienso
<CarlosNeyPastor> vemos y lo hago, con tiempo
<CarlosNeyPastor> dale?
<EduardoR> ok
<EduardoR> bytes!
<CarlosNeyPastor> nos hablamos EduardoR 
#ubuntu-uy 2012-10-20
<somosbarrigas_> habría que promover el uso del IRC entre los ubunteros de Uruguay
<efpc2003> se
<efpc2003> irc es salud
<ratman> holas
#ubuntu-uy 2012-10-21
<ratman> hola pablo 
<ratman> hola PabloRubianes
<PabloRubianes> hola ratman  como andas?
<ratman> aqui llevandolo 
<Marcos> holaa
<Marcos> anda alguien
<Marcos> ?
#ubuntu-uy 2013-10-14
<ratman> BUENSA
<magu42> ratman , justo contigo
<ratman> jee
<ratman> que tal 
<magu42> como va?
<ratman> tirando
<magu42> vos querías un linksys para hacer no se que?
<magu42> o no ?
<ratman> eso hace un tiempo no 
<ratman> tenia algo pero ya lo he deado , vamso a tener que aprender mucha electronica creo
<ratman> jeje
<magu42> no me queda claro , querés uno o no ?
<ratman> ahora no le daria el uso que devia
<ratman> se me rompio el servidor
<ratman> que tenia
<ratman> ejee
<magu42> entonces se lo doy a Daniel 
<ratman> ok seguro lo necesita mas que yo 
<ratman> en si creo que se me esta por romper el pc tambien jeje
<ratman> ta haciendo ruidos
<magu42> no lo necesita en realidad pero flasheado da para chivear un tato
<magu42> rato*
<ratman> sip 
<ratman> magu lo que tal ves te joda
<ratman> es para flashear un ubuquiti
<magu42> ummm
<magu42> los linksys los tengo claro , ubiquiti no se 
<ratman> bueno mas que yo seguro eje
<ratman> yo lo flashe una vez
<ratman> pero hace tiempo
<ratman> eehe
<magu42> hoy levanté un linksys pensando en vos , estaba seguro que querías uno  je
<magu42> que le pasa al ubiquiti?
<magu42> trae muy buen firmware
<ratman> en si esa para ugar tambien
<ratman> pero con lo de la reunion de la otra vez
<ratman> tengo que dejar algunos uegos
<ratman> jeje
<magu42> que ubiquiti tenés?  modelo
<ratman> loco 2
<magu42> muy bueno , trae una planar de 14db como la que le pongo al linksys 
<magu42> y con cirugia los hago recibir 12v via poe  
<magu42> esto pero sin los diodos  http://www.techidiots.net/project-pages/wrt54gs-poe-12v-mod
<ratman> :)
<ratman> sip 
<magu42> http://www.dd-wrt.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=101908
<magu42> ese se ve mejor
<ratman> hay que probar
<magu42> no se vé muy bien pero esa es la planar que hago con la placa que te mostré el miercolos
<magu42> http://ubiquiticol.zobyhost.com/nanoloco2.html
<ratman> sip el loco 2 hehe
<magu42> me gustaria un bullet con una rejilla de 24db  jeje
<magu42> pero en Arg solo hay y están caritos , como para juguete
<ratman> es que arg tiene muchos impuestos
<magu42> no busqué en otro lado , cuando los busqué
<magu42> cambio de router
<ratman> ok
<magu42> no se cayó que D+
<magu42> lo que se me va a caer es el pelo o algo pero tengo 5 router alrededor mi jajaja
<ratman> sip jeje
<magu42> bueno,,, el ultimo pelo que me queda
<magu42> vos el ubiquiti lo llegaste a apuntar a algún lugar , encuentro que esas planares son extremadamente direccionales
<magu42> puede ser?
<ratman> sip nop 
<ratman> lo compre para poner un nodo de mvdl 
<magu42> sip o nop ?
<ratman> pero creo que me demore mucho 
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> sip
<magu42> lastima ese proyecto
<ratman> yep
<ratman> bueno me retiro al sobre
<magu42> ok
<magu42> nas
<magu42> nos leemos
<ratman> sip 
<car> hola. tengo un problema, actualicè a la versiòn 1304 y no me conecta a internet, me pide la clave y se la doy pero aùn asì no conecta
<car> ya me habìa pasado en otra ocaciò y tube que instalar la 1210
<car> pero cuando quiero actulizar me pasa siempre lo mismo
<PabloRubianes> hola
<PabloRubianes> car: perdona ando laburando
<car> por lo menos dìgan còmo formateo la unidad para hacer una nueva instalaciòn
<car> estàs perdonado
<PabloRubianes> te animas a mandar un mail a la lista de mail de ubuntu uy 
<PabloRubianes> ahi te pueden ayudar los que no estan aca
<car> ok
<PabloRubianes>  ubuntu-uy@lists.ubuntu.com
<car> grcias Pablo
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR: volviste?
#ubuntu-uy 2013-10-15
<SergioMeneses> noches!
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, virusuy ratman asterismo como vamos
<calisto> ratman
<calisto> ratman: http://release.debian.org/jessie/freeze_policy.html#autoremovals
<calisto> falta un rato para que se conjele
<calisto> algo asi como 1 añop
<asterismo> instalando un entorno chroot debian en android
<juacom99> buenas
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR: tas?
<EduardoR> Toy!
<EduardoR> No termino mas de leer mails viejos
<EduardoR> El 26 hacen un lanzamiento 13.10?
<PabloRubianes> y si
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR: te toy hablando en el privado
<EduardoR> ok
#ubuntu-uy 2013-10-16
<PabloRubianes> opi ahora si
#ubuntu-uy 2013-10-17
<juacom99> wenas
<juacom99> consulta, el releaset del 13.10 es oficial?, no era como para el 24?
<juacom99> *release
<PabloRubianes> juacom99: 
<PabloRubianes> el lanzamiento es hoy
<PabloRubianes> la fiesta lanzamiento es el 26 en uruguay/montevideo
<juacom99> PabloRubianes: gracias!!!
<PabloRubianes> juacom99: en unos dias nos confirman el local y ya posteamos donde y horario
<juacom99> PabloRubianes: igual mis horarios son complicados para que pueda ir :p
<PabloRubianes> juacom99: pero es un sabado
<PabloRubianes> capaz que si ;-)
<juacom99> PabloRubianes: lo que me sorprende es que ho haya comunidad de kubuntu en uruguay
<PabloRubianes> no hay necesidad de separar menos la interfaz grafica es lo mismo que ubuntu
<PabloRubianes> o que xubuntu o lubuntu
<juacom99> PabloRubianes: pero hay cosas muy espesificas de kde que tal vez un usuario de ubuntu no tiene por que saber
<juacom99> simplemente por que no lo usa
<PabloRubianes> puede ser pero eso seria igual para cualquier KDE no importa que sea kubuntu u otro
<juacom99> PabloRubianes: puede ser....
#ubuntu-uy 2013-10-18
<danielmato> nas noches
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, virusuy como vamos
<virusuy> SergioMeneses: aqui , bien, tu ?
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, bien bien :D trabajando
<virusuy> :-)
<virusuy> toco configurar un storage :) 
<virusuy> nos vemos en un rato
<SergioMeneses> :O
<SergioMeneses> dale
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR: tas?
<PabloRubianes> ping cuando vuelvas
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, virusuy alguno ha montado un server sendmail?
<PabloRubianes> no, nunca
<virusuy> SergioMeneses: si, me gusta mas postfix, es mas entendible la configuracion
<virusuy> de sendmail solo lo eh configuradomo relay client
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, veo... bueno te explico la situacion, vamos a configurar un servidor de correo q lo unico q va a hacer es enviar emails a unas cuentas de gmail solo eso... será muy complicado de hacer? para saber cuanto cobrar xD
<virusuy> complicado no es
<virusuy> hay miles de tutoriales en internet
<virusuy> tenes que tener cuidado a nivel de seguridad
<virusuy> porque mal configurado es un relay de correo para spammers
<SergioMeneses> veo
<juacom99> wenas
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ limpiá spam del ubuntu uruguay facebook!!!!! 
<magu42> :-)
#ubuntu-uy 2013-10-20
<ratman> buenas
<ratman> PabloRubianes, mira lo que me regalaron 
<ratman> http://estructurandoblog.files.wordpress.com/2012/03/hp48gx.jpg
<ratman> siempre quise una
<car> ratman como andas? quiero consultarte algo
<ratman> holas
<ratman> si
<car> quiero instalar ubutu 1304 en la magallanes  decime como se hace si podes
<ratman> PabloRubianes, 
<car> ok andás bien hace tiempo que no te veo en el chat
<ratman> no he estado en ellas
<ratman> pero eduardo magu 
<ratman> l atiene clara 
<ratman> a y el 26  esta el lanzamiento por lo que ahi estan todos ello 
<ratman> cuando veas a magu24 preguntale el tiene una
<ratman> :)
<car> en dónde va  se hace el lanzamiento de la nueva versió
<car> Carlos ney  me invitó
<ratman> sip yo he estado con otars cosas, no estoty muy al tanto 
<ratman> del lugar
<ratman> por eso estaba llamando a pablo jejej
<car> tengo ganas de ir si puedo y conocer toda esa gente
<car> incluyendote por supuesto je je
<ratman> si yo espero poder estar justo ese sabado hay un evento 
<ratman> y tengo que ir a ese pero espero poder salir rapido de ese y salir al lanzamiento 
<car> bueno me comunico con plablo voy a cambiar el programa me siento raro chateando por el navegador
<car> un abrazo 
<ratman> oki 
<ratman> idem 
<ratman> nos tamso viendo 
<ubuntero> hola nesecito ayda
<ubuntero> quiero isntalar adove flash media y no puedo, soy nueve en esto y no se que hacer
<ubuntero> ???'hola???
<locodir-user> hola!!!
<ubuntero> hola!
<juacom99> wenas
<juacom99> una consulta, tengo instalado el plasma de daisy en mi maquina, pero cuando actualice a 13.10 no se muestra. al parecer necesita la libreria libtaskmanager4abi4 pero en el repo veo la libtaskmanager4abi3 y la libtaskmanager4abi5. Alguna idea de donde la puedo sacar?
#ubuntu-uy 2014-10-13
<ratman> nas 
<magu42> que acelg
<magu42> ga
<magu42> tanto tiempo
<magu42> ratman⟿ no te olvides de mandarme un  para de fotos del fin de semana . para la wiki
<ratman> acabo de mandar un link
<ratman> eso si no adecuado para ti 
<ratman> jejej
<magu42> ah , no lei todos los email todavia , estoy en eso
<ratman> jjeej
<ratman> =:)
<magu42> solo veo el de vim
<ratman> que raro 
<ratman> a la de adinet
<magu42> si , pero no la veo 
<magu42> para que hay unos cuantos
<magu42> releo
<magu42> ahi me llegaron 
<magu42> nuuuuu
<ratman> jajaj
<magu42> suspendia la descarga hasta mañana
<magu42> jajaja
<ratman> mañana veo de achicar
<ratman> pero ahora ando muerto 
<magu42> no jodas son un vagon 
<magu42> que son raw?
<ratman> jpg
<ratman> jeje
<ratman> queres que mande los raw
<ratman> hehe
<magu42> noooooooo
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> mañana las bajo , hoy estoy muerto , y demoran como media hora , facil
<ratman> mega descarga bien 
<ratman> por eso lo puse alli 
<magu42> si , pero acá no  jeje
<ratman> jej sino espera manaian las achico un poco 
<magu42> me estoy yendo a bañar y dormir
<magu42> toy viejito
<ratman> yo idem 
<magu42> me canso
<magu42> jeeje
<ratman> nos vemos maniana
<magu42> dale 
<magu42> nas noches
#ubuntu-uy 2014-10-14
<magu42> lun oct 13 23:32:24 UYST 2014
<car> buen día, quería consultar por 2 temas, el primero es por un error de sistema en que me veo obligado a reiniciar el pc despues de prenderlo porque no tenvo el tilde ni el arroba, los símbolos de la barra de núneros me aparecen cambiados y despues de reiniciar todo se nornaliza. el segundo tema es que deseo saber cómo bloquear facebook en mi pc. tengo la versión lts de ubuntu, espero respuesta
<car> alguien en linea?
#ubuntu-uy 2014-10-15
<car> alguien en linea?
#ubuntu-uy 2014-10-16
<magu42> mié oct 15 23:34:20 UYST 2014
<Libertcharrua> hola
<Libertcharrua> como están 
<Libertcharrua> CarlosNeyPastor: puede ser que me escribieras hace unos dias?
<Libertcharrua> la verdad vi tarde el mensaje 
<CarlosNeyPastorR> hola Libertcharrua 
<CarlosNeyPastorR> como estas?
<CarlosNeyPastorR> si, es verdad, te he estado tratando de contactar...
<CarlosNeyPastorR> Te hablo por privado porque es por temas que no vienen al canal.
<CarlosNeyPastorR> libercito
<CarlosNeyPastorR> como estas?
<libercito> bien
<libercito> tomando café
<libercito> recién llegado de que me expriman la sangre jua
<libercito> carnet de salud
<CarlosNeyPastorR> nooo
<CarlosNeyPastorR> fuiste a ver a los vampiros
<CarlosNeyPastorR> juju
<CarlosNeyPastorR> buen provecho 
<CarlosNeyPastorR> je 
<CarlosNeyPastorR> Te hablo por privado porque es por temas que no vienen al canal. libercito 
#ubuntu-uy 2014-10-17
<magu42> https://tdesktop.com/
<magu42> telegram desktop
#ubuntu-uy 2014-10-18
<ratman> holas
<ratman> nas magu42 
<magu42> como va ratman 
<ratman> ien y alli 
<magu42> llevandola
<ratman> jjejej
<magu42> :)
<ratman> no me copies
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> al final la foto que mandaste y subi a la wiki salio bastante fulera
<magu42> medio borrosa
<magu42> que raro
<ratman> voy a mirar
<ratman> saque 2
<magu42> tengo las dos
<ratman> voy a ver si puedo corregirlo
<magu42> son la 977 y 979
<ratman> tengo que cambiar el video 
<ratman> ya regreso
<magu42> ok
<ratman> toy
<magu42> creo que perdió calidad cuando la reduje con nautilus
<magu42> la original no está mal
<ratman> umm igual creo ue al ser automatico 
<ratman> es lo que la arruino 
<ratman> debi enfocar manualmente 
<magu42> ahhhh 
<ratman> la camara enfoco con promedio 
<ratman> lpm
<magu42> cosas del fotografo
<ratman> se ve demaciado bien el fondo 
<ratman> si el enfoque estuviera en las personas lo de atras estaria no tan enfocado
<magu42> cierto!! no me había fijado
<magu42> el fondo ve perfecto
<magu42> ajustó el campo en promedio
<ratman> ta vez su subo algo la saturacion 
<ratman> podria compensar o arruinarla jeje
<magu42> y dale , mientras quede guardada la original jeje
<magu42> si queda algo mejor mandamela , que hago el cambio en la wiki
<ratman> ok
<magu42> igual está bien como está , es por hilar fino nomás
<magu42> y romper los kinotos
<ratman> la verdad esta jodido enfoco mas atras
<ratman> la proxima recuerdame que lo haga a mano tambien
<ratman> asi selecciono el enfoque
<magu42> y gué , ya está 
<ratman> y no dejarlo al auto
<ratman> fue de las que puse en auto 
<ratman> vistes las otras
<magu42> uh mandamelo de vuelta 
<magu42> lo cancele sin querer
<magu42> no andaba el envio por irc
<ratman> toy probandolo kekek
<ratman> parece que no 
<magu42> parece que no
<magu42> me pregunta acá pero nada
<magu42> no descarga
<ratman> voy a achicar a ver como ueda
<magu42> ok
<ratman> cuando la achico se pixelea todo jaja
<magu42> ahhh  fué eso 
<ratman> a ver si asi va mejor
<ratman> te lo mando 
<ratman> magu42, te llego
<magu42> no
<ratman> adinet
<magu42> ahora si
<ratman> creo que quedo peor
<ratman> jje
<magu42> ratman⟿ está mejor pero 3.8mb no los puedo subir a la wiki
<magu42> tengo que reducirlo
<magu42> con nautilus y seguro la escrache
<ratman> gimp
<ratman> que resolucion 
<magu42> pruebo
<ratman> que resolucion te cirve
<ratman> sirve
<magu42> cualquiera 
<magu42> mientras no pese mas de 600k
<magu42> ratman⟿ con que se reduce en gimp
<ratman> va cuadricular la cosa
<ratman> escalar imagen
<magu42> si , lo encontrá
<magu42> encontré*
<magu42> ratman⟿ nop, se pixela , la dejo como está , que está bastante bien , si no la agrandas mucho
<magu42> se ve bien
<magu42> yo porque tengo monitor grande y pasion por el scroll
<magu42> sino se ve bien
<ratman> igual la proxima recordame que haga una manual 
<magu42> hecho
<magu42> :-)
<ratman> no hay caso hay que usarla manual 
<ratman> es lo mejor
<ratman> pero no me la quice jugar
<magu42> a lo macho
<ratman> quise
<ratman> creo que voy a bajar el 14.10 
<ratman> y instalarlo 
<magu42> aburrido?
<ratman> jjee
<ratman> si 
<magu42> jejeje
<ratman> ademas creo que hay que ver que tiene
<magu42> ratman⟿ me fui
<ratman> por las preguntas
<ratman> dale
<magu42> toy molido
<ratman> nos vemos
<ratman> jeje
<magu42> nas noches
<ratman> nas noches
<Grb> Hola, hay alguien??
<Grb> para evacuarme una consulta
<Grb> hola, hay alguien?
<magu42> sáb oct 18 19:21:14 UYST 2014
<car> hola, deseo saber algo para solucionar problemas en mi pc.
#ubuntu-uy 2014-10-19
<Gonzalo_> buenooooooooooo
<D-E-X-T-E-R> que dice la gente?
#ubuntu-uy 2015-10-16
<Marc33> Hola. Encontré este programa y me pareció interesante para mostrarlo: http://pseint.sourceforge.net/ es un editor de pseudocódigo. Saludos...
<viki> Title: PSeInt (at pseint.sourceforge.net)
#ubuntu-uy 2015-10-17
<Marc33> El cielo se cae: http://www.muylinux.com/2015/10/07/ambiente-toxico-desarrolladores-linux
<viki> Title: Un "ambiente tóxico" entre los desarrolladores de Linux genera abandonos y un fork del kernel » MuyLinux (at www.muylinux.com)
#ubuntu-uy 2016-10-20
<asterismo_m> buenas...
#ubuntu-uy 2016-10-21
<asterismo_m> hola
<asterismo_m> bo se viene gnu sociak
<asterismo_m> gnu social
<asterismo_m> quiza se podria hacer una cuenta de ubuntu uy en gnusocial con noticias?
<asterismo_m> social.undernet.uy
<asterismo_m> ese es mi server casero
<asterismo_m> no tiene porque se ese
<asterismo_m> esta medio muerto esto como la flisol che?
<asterismo_m> hay mas nodos en fediverse.org
* barjavel.freenode.net changed the topic of #ubuntu-uy to: Bienvenido al canal Oficial del LoCo Team Uruguayo -  www.ubuntu-uruguay.org.uy  - Wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam --  -- Respete el CoC  http://bit.ly/JPxBnN
#ubuntu-uy 2016-10-23
<asterismo_m> buenas
